# Imperial Armor 12 Fluff



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

So as far as I know, Imperial Armor 12 has been released, but I have not been able to get ahold of it and am looking for information on the new fluff presented. Here is what I know:


-The book starts with the Necrons of the Maynarkh dynasty taking over the Orpheus sector and the main campaign determines whether it is lost for good or if Imperial forces, including the Minotaurs chapter and the Krieg Death Korps, can take it back.

-I have heard the Maynarkh dynasty is "tainted" somehow, but I don't know specifics. I also know little about the new Necron ICs, Kutlakh the World Killer and Toholk the Blinded, as well as the Acanthrites.

-I have seen the Krieg Assault Brigade army list, but don't know anything about its new character, Marshal Karis Venner.

-I have heard the Minotaurs' fluff is expanded upon in this book - we saw pics of Tartaros-pattern Terminator armor used by the chapter, which would fit with their getting lots and lots of high-quality equipment courtesy the High Lords of Terra. I know Asterion Moloc and Ivanus Enkomi from IA10, but am wondering if any new fluff has been added for them. I have heard of the new ICs Aiakos, a Contemptor Dreadnought, and Kraatos, but I otherwise know little of each.


Does anyone have the book and are willing to provide info? If I ever get ahold of the book, I am also willing to open up the discussion to include your thoughts, gripes, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well from what ive seen the taint of the nectons is the "flayer virus" what causes necrons to go all skin hungery. On the necron stuff flayed ones are troops.

There is some funky stuff for the imperial side but noting to notable.

And thats all i got.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, I heard Flayed Ones had something to do with it, but I didn't/don't know specifics. Given that the story's being told from an Imperial POV, we might not be getting any.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Protoss119 said:


> -I have seen the Krieg Assault Brigade army list, but don't know anything about its new character, Marshal Karis Venner


Shouldn't all krieg characters be named something like "Marshall#28491/sigma8"?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Romanov77 said:


> Shouldn't all krieg characters be named something like "Marshall#28491/sigma8"?


They do have names,


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Order: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IMPERIAL_ARMOUR_VOLUME_TWELVE_THE_FALL_OF_ORPHEUS.html

Spoilers: http://www.40konline.com/index.php?topic=226293.0


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Romanov77 said:


> Shouldn't all krieg characters be named something like "Marshall#28491/sigma8"?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that's a reference to vat-grown soldiers haha The Korps is known to vat grow soldiers (they're not clones though, just eggs mixed with sperm placed inside an artificial womb). To my knowledge though they still all get names. Back to the subject though, I've heard it's the Flayer virus. It's definitely an interesting concept to imagine a whole dynasty with that instead of just a few soldiers.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am pretty sure that such dynasty lives in the Ghoul Stars.. wasn't it called the bone kingdom of something.?


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Romanov77 said:


> I am pretty sure that such dynasty lives in the Ghoul Stars.. wasn't it called the bone kingdom of something.?


That's the Bone Kingdom of Drazak, and they've _all_ got the Flayer virus except for its Lord, Valgul. That's different though from the Maynarkh dynasty, I think, but I don't know where the Orpheus sector is, exactly.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Found some new things out on Aiakos and Kraatos, but it's all crunch. Hecaton Aiakos is a venerable contemptor dred with a plasma cannon and -1 rear armor, among other things. Vigilator Sergeant Hamath Kraatos, meanwhile, is a Devastator Sergeant with 2 wounds, BS 5, and a heavy bolter with the ability to fire a special "assassin shell" that works essentially like a sniper rifle. The Minotaurs also appear to have their own pattern of Storm Eagle, the Roc Pattern, with reduced transport capacity and with the Vengeance launcher replaced with 4 krak missile launchers. Again, it's all crunch though; all of these units are available to Space Marines and the SM Siege Assault Vanguard list presented in IA10 as far as I am aware.

Any fluff you guys can dig up on these guys is appreciated while I work on getting my hands on the book proper.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wheeeee! Thread necro!

Lexicanum now has info up on IA12 - not the book proper, but at the very least I'm up to date on the Orphean War and the current situation. Now it looks like Chaos is becoming involved and is going up against both the Imperium and the Necrons - my dream come true! I don't know if the scenarios in the book proper involve Chaos, however - likely not.

Go check it out! I'm interested in hearing what you think of the whole situation. Does it seem to you like one or more of the factions get a more flattering portrayal than the others, or do you think the two of them get a balanced portrayal? Asterion Moloc appears to have defeated Maktlan Kutlakh while boarding a Necron vessel, for starters.

As well, it appears the Phaerakh of the Maynarkh Dynasty, Xun'bakyr, is a female Necron. I am not up to par with the new Necron fluff, so are there any others, or is a female Necron a first? Outside of meme, of course.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Seems like maybe Krieg does something similar to the Dark Eldar. Maybe the officers are the trueborn humans, while the rest is vat-grown inside artificial wombs. Just a theory, but it seems fitting, and I hate inventing anything new as there are so much to take from.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Protoss119 said:


> As well, it appears the Phaerakh of the Maynarkh Dynasty, Xun'bakyr, is a female Necron. I am not up to par with the new Necron fluff, so are there any others, or is a female Necron a first? Outside of meme, of course.


There has never been any mention or hint of a female Necron, beyond the fact that it was kinda obvious there would be somewhere, so yes Xun'bakyr is the very first female Necron to appear in the lore.


LotN


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

These Necrons remind me of the Aztecs, if for naming conventions only. I like that take on them.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> There has never been any mention or hint of a female Necron, beyond the fact that it was kinda obvious there would be somewhere, so yes Xun'bakyr is the very first female Necron to appear in the lore.
> 
> 
> LotN


Gotcha. Like I said, I'm not up to par with the new fluff; previously I had thought, being the alien robots they are, that they were just given the male gender for convenience.



Romanov77 said:


> Shouldn't all krieg characters be named something like "Marshall#28491/sigma8"?


Finally I have an answer to this.

At first, they are. At the completion of their training, they're given a serial number by the Departmento Munitorum and referred to as such, their previous name being obsolete. They can regain the use of their name, referred to as a "true" or "honoured" name, through martyrdom or deeds in battle. It is thought that these names originated from the time before the civil war; being awarded such a name symbolically gives a Krieger a soul to carry back up to join the Emperor in death. (IA12, pg. 164)



dark angel said:


> These Necrons remind me of the Aztecs, if for naming conventions only. I like that take on them.


As far as I know, the Maynarkh dynasty does look like a throwback to the omnicidal Oldcrons, mixed in with the new fluff. So far, I'm enjoying the result, though I will have to read more.

Outside of that, I have found fluff for Hecaton Aiakos. Apart from the fluff given on his FW page, it is stated on his page that he is treated with contempt by other Minotaurs, like a chained beast rather than the adulation given by other chapters to their venerable dreads. "Hecaton" is in fact a title I've seen given to multiple Minotaurs dreadnoughts in that same book, "an ancient word of Terran origins which may mean 'giant' or 'legion' but may also mean, according to some sources, 'a monster enslaved'." (pg. 147)

I wonder why that is, though. The Minotaurs have already been known to take spoils of war from chapters they have defeated. This appears to include Dreadnoughts; hell, the Minotaurs Armory page shows a Mortis-pattern Dreadnought in their service!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Protoss119 said:


> As far as I know, the Maynarkh dynasty does look like a throwback to the omnicidal Oldcrons, mixed in with the new fluff. So far, I'm enjoying the result, though I will have to read more.


Pretty much, except the Maynarkh are better than the Oldcrons because there's actually a real reason they are omnicidal maniacs. Story behind the Dynasty is that they were the Dynasty that slew the C'tan Llandu'gor the Flayer and that at the moment of his death he cursed them with his dark taint. After that the Maynarkh became unable to exist without conflict and roamed the galaxy hunting for the Old Ones to kill them, they constantly lust for bloodshed and it will never go away. Apparantely they were also the first Dynasty to carry the Flayer Virus and it's hinted that most Necrons in the Dynasty suffer from the virus but have maintainted their sense and will, but the lust for blood and death is something they can't and or don't want to fight.


LotN


----------

